# Ring Flash?



## nikkito (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey there! I already have a ranger quadra system and I was thinking about getting this ring flash: http://www.elinchrom.com/products.php?p_id=239

Have you tried it? And more important, have you tried a ring flash? Any information and opinions are very welcome. Thanks in advance 



Nico


----------



## bycostello (Feb 9, 2012)

only ring flash i used is the orbis, very recomended... won't fit ur quadrads though... but unless u need a ring flash all the time it is a good compromise


----------



## nikkito (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanx for your answer. I bought the one from elinchrom and I have to say I love the effect it gives. I cannot use it for every assignment, but when I do, I love the results.


----------



## pwp (Mar 26, 2012)

Astounding value here from Paul C Buff, makers of the staggeringly well received Einstein monos.

http://www.paulcbuff.com PCB home
http://www.paulcbuff.com/abr800.php Ringflash
http://www.paulcbuff.com/e640.php Einstein

I have half a dozen Einsteins and the ringflash, plenty of PCB modifiers and I have to say they've passed the "tough test" with endless location work, car trips, flights etc. I have now sold down all my Profoto gear with the sole exception of the giant paperweight 2400 w/s studio floorpack and now use 100% PCB flash gear. 

I can still scarcely believe the value/performance/service equation of this stuff.

Paul Wright


----------



## bycostello (Mar 27, 2012)

i'd give a +1 to the orbis too...


----------



## bycostello (Mar 27, 2012)

but wouldn't work with your quardra though....


----------

